# What gives them the right?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

OK the more I think about it the more it ticks me off.
What gives anyone the right to tell me what size magazine I should have to protect my family,My home and Myself?

First, Off I'm not that good of a shot,, It may take me a few shots to hit the mark.

Second, House invaders tend to come in packs of 3 or more. - how many rounds do they have?

Third, If I go down I don't want it to be from lack of return fire

Fourth, how many rounds do the people that tell me I don't need a 30 or more rounds in a magazine
how many rounds do there body guards carry? I'll bet Barney has more than just one green bullet in
his shirt pocket. 

I know all this has been said before. But I just get so frustrated trying to figure out what makes
them think they are so much better than the general population?
Am I missing something here? Sorry I guess I got this stuck in my throat and can't seem to hack it out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are we talking constitutionally (lwas of nature and nature's God) or statutorally (rules made be our masters most here do not even believe exist)?

The answer I give depends upon who is the giver of rights/privilege.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> OK the more I think about it the more it ticks me off.
> What gives anyone the right to tell me what size magazine I should have to protect my family,My home and Myself?
> 
> First, Off I'm not that good of a shot,, It may take me a few shots to hit the mark.
> ...


I can tell you that only the threat of a liability law suit will change certain folks mind. And yes i speak from experience. We had a courier abut 20 years ago that was shot and executed as he tried to reload his mandated six shot revolver. He'd been hit in the shoulder once and could only use one good hand. the threat of a law suit got the law changed and not those same couriers can carry a semi auto

Was it right? nope just a fact of life back then


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The gun haters will use any tactic available. Thirty is the new ten, ten will be the new seven, then we will all be criminals for owning magazines that carry more than what THEY say we can have.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Modify the rifle to carry a drum, have it set for 200 rounds, ain't nobody gonna mess with you again.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Election is coming up. Do something about it.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> OK the more I think about it the more it ticks me off.
> What gives anyone the right to tell me what size magazine I should have to protect my family,My home and Myself?
> 
> First, Off I'm not that good of a shot,, It may take me a few shots to hit the mark.
> ...


Just buy the size you want.

Remember every gun has a sustained fire rate. Exceed that and the gun will eventually jam. Then no matter how many rounds are still in your magazine your attacker will have the upper hand.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

You don't need 10 rounds to kill a deer.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

If you've never been in a fire fight, no one shoots just one! 



 Watch this the more the better!

MOLON LABE


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It was all good before the NFA became law. An American citizen could own anything they wanted. It was never the peaceful citizen. Back then it was Mobsters and other criminals that cost us freedoms and now it is the criminally insane. We have never done anything to warrant the erosion of our rights but yet, it continues to happen. Somehow, the left thinks that if I am unarmed it will somehow turn the country into a safe, crime free Utopia.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

When is everyone going to understand the main agenda of ALL left wing liberal people!!! They could care less about making the USA a safe crime free Utopia. They could care less about how many rounds it takes to kill a deer. They really dont care if anyone tries to molest you or your family. 

ALL THEY CARE ABOUT IS CONTROL!!! They want you to be under their care and do whatever they want. 

You can't argue with them about it. They dont care. All any of them want is control of every part of your life. Quit trying to justify anything they say. I really don't want to wear a tin foil hat, but it may come to that soon. It is not a question of needing 10 rounds, 20 rounds, or whatever. Its called the "Bill of Rights" not the"Bill of Needs"!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

What gives them the right? NOTHING

They just took it. 
The question is what are we going to do about it?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Exactly, we need to Educate everyone, that guns are not evil. So many fights out there, we have to choose a selling point.
Something that any one can understand, I am not a smart man, but I know, as an average tax paying, God loving, gun toting citizen, I am a threat to the "government tit" rulers. 
Dr Prepper, denver, great to see you guys again.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And you too Star.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Deebo said:


> The gun haters will use any tactic available. Thirty is the new ten, ten will be the new seven, then we will all be criminals for owning magazines that carry more than what THEY say we can have.


This is exactly the answer.

Any chance to make a firearms owner a criminal will be taken and if it leads to you being stripped of your right to own firearms so much the better for them. It really has nothing to do with crime as we would think, none of the firearms laws do. Last time I checked murder was illegal so if someone is willing to risk 25-life why would anyone in their right mind think they wouldn't risk 5 years or so for an illegal weapon? The answer to that is the left knows that more gun laws won't change anything, but if they keep hacking away at our rights a little bit at a time they will get what they want which is for all opposition to be be unarmed.

-Infidel


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Anybody worth shooting once is worth shooting more than once. Pull the trigger again! If a four year old can count higher than your magazine capacity it's too small. The afore posted statements are based on rights not preference.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> OK the more I think about it the more it ticks me off.
> What gives anyone the right to tell me what size magazine I should have to protect my family,My home and Myself?
> 
> First, Off I'm not that good of a shot,, It may take me a few shots to hit the mark.
> ...


Liberals believe that they are morally and intellectually superior to everyone else. That sense of superiority leads them to think that they alone know what is best for us lower (conservative) life forms and that we are incapable of caring for ourselves. It's arrogance and ignorance in the extreme. The good news is that in any debate with a liberal, they usually resort to name calling because their ideas don't stand up to examination. The bad news is that they never let facts get in the way of their ignorance.


----------

